# what size seatpost collar for a cannondale CAAD10?



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

just curious, as i bought the frameset and it didn't come with one... i've got an old rusty POS one from the toolbox on there now but i'd like something shiny and new and have no clue what size...


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

ps- the post itself is a standard 27.2, so im thinking 31-ish?


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

This photo is from my CAAD10. So I guess 30.9 is the answer.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

just what i was looking for, thanks CAADEL!


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

CAADEL said:


> This photo is from my CAAD10. So I guess 30.9 is the answer.


My caliper confirms this. The seat tube's diameter at the clamp is indeed 30.9mm.

And now I'm wondering what I'm gonna do with this red Woodman SL 31.8mm clamp that I ordered 10 days ago... Besides, 30.9mm clamps aren't easy to find on ebay!


----------

